# The dog ate my lotion bar...



## inkyfingers (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, the title says it all.

 I'm a new soap maker, and my projects are very hit and miss.  Last week, I made some lotion bars, and for the first time, I felt I made something really good full of good stuff, beeswax, cocoa butter, shea butter, etc... mostly organic.  

 I put one on the table, all wrapped up with a bow around it, for my soaping buddy and went about my day until I can deliver it to her.

 Well, apparently it smelled good enough to eat.

 At least I can take comfort in the fact my dog will be fine.

 Has anybody else had this happen?


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 15, 2014)

With lip balms, yup! And bars of soap. I've never had a dog eat a whole one - they usually work through about half of a bar and then stop. And I made my aunt a special balm for her feet - I even sprung for Chamomile EO - and her dogs kept licking it off. She had to put plastic bags on her feet.


----------



## neeners (Apr 15, 2014)

your homework didn't taste good enough, did it?  lol


----------



## inkyfingers (Apr 15, 2014)

In some ways, it WAS my homework.  My soaping buddy and I want to sell handmade soaps, but in order to do so, we are giving ourselves a few months to practice a variety of different things so we know what works for us and what doesn't - and since I am home more than she is, I try as many different things as possible.  I guess that for now, I am the R&D dept, and she is the Marketing dept.  The lotion bars were the first thing I made that doesn't require adjustments, it's perfect the way it is.  Or I should say was.  It is now gone, - but the silver lining is that now I get to make some more.  Fun fun fun!


----------



## neeners (Apr 15, 2014)

awww!  then that's sad.    sorry your dog ate your homework.....silly thing!


----------



## Tienne (Apr 15, 2014)

One day when I was making soap balls, one rolled off the table and before I could pick it up, the dog got to it. She ate it with glee and then looked at me like she was asking for another! 

That besides, you are sooo lucky to have a soaping buddy! I don't know of any other soapers than me, here where I live. It must be great to have someone to share the addiction with. I have major soaping buddy envy.


----------



## rizzo1267 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hope my min pins don't get a liking for my soaps.


----------



## maya (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah, my dogs have done it too. When I make a tincture I compost the marc (the leftover herbs.) frequently the dogs are thrilled to go and chomp at the compost pile.


----------



## Ellacho (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes! Yes! Yes! My dog has done it, too! She ate my lip balms couple times but she never has eaten any of my soaps.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 15, 2014)

My dog likes oils and lotions. He once ate nearly 2 cups of straight coconut oil, another time he ate around 1 cup coco butter lotion. Both times he vomited it up and seemed to have a tummy ache but he was ok. I now have to keep everything picked up, he will even open my purse after lip balm.

Keep a eye on him, if he develops any breathing difficulties or acts confused/dizzy, get him to a vet.


----------



## inkyfingers (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll keep that in mind, Obsidian.  

 Fortunately the lotion bar was pretty small, made in a silicone muffin cup and only 2cm thick, so no bigger than a commercial peanut butter cup - and my pooch is a 70 lb goldendoodle.  I don't anticipate any problems.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 16, 2014)

Your marketing department will be happy knowing there is a demand for your soap.   :mrgreen:


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yup, my dog at a boatload of coconut oil out of the bucket one time.  She puked her guts up for about 2 days but was fine otherwise.  She's thought about doing it again but I keep everything closed tight.  Fortunately, she's never tried to eat my soaps or other products.  She actually prefers used q-tips from the garbage....darn dog.


----------



## Lin (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh Yea. My dog Emma took bites out of 2 bars of soap that I'd purchased. My bf still cracks up about it, saying how she was all "mmm, this smells good! Good enough to eat! *chomp* oh Yuck, it tastes like soap.  Mmm,  this one smells good enough to eat too! *chomp*"  

I've also lost a lot of pure Coconut oil.  I started out using pure Coconut oil as moisturizer, so I kept a full jar (louannas) in my bedroom. Left it where it could be reached too many times and came home to find the top chewed off, and the top of the jar (plastic) covered in bite marks from them trying to reach more oil deeper in.  

I also had Emma eat my homemade deodorant once, chewed up the container which was the worst part. It was a commercial deodorant container I'd saved that works perfect for my main deodorant recipe,  one I've never found a source to purchase. The regular deodorant containers require some beeswax added to stay solid and not make a mess.  Emma is the one who usually eats stuff she shouldn't....  Once it was a bag of flour from the pantry,  I did not enjoy cleaning it up. She had spread it around in the carpet and tried licking it up,  making a flour paste.


----------



## inkyfingers (Apr 16, 2014)

The things our fur babies do to keep our lives interesting, eh?


----------

